# Most Overrated game series?



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you think is the most overrated game series of all time?

My votes:
Halo, most Final Fantasy games (especially 7, although i love that game), and just about anything developed by Bungie.

Seriously guys, Halo isn't that great. I was turned off from playing it back when Xbox came out, Goldeneye 007 for the N64 and Perfect Dark were far more fun, especially in multiplayer modes. Final Fantasy, although i love the series, get boring quickly.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

Metal gear solid. 
Halo.
Command and Conquer.
The Sims.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Metal gear solid.
> Halo.
> Command and Conquer.
> The Sims.



Oh lol i forgot about The Sims. I also gotta +1 for Crysis.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 30, 2009)

Fallout
Metal Gear Solid
Fable
Final Fantasy
Grand Theft Auto
Halo (yeah, I'm a 360 guy, but seriously, this game is a _bit_ over done.)
Zelda/Link games


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bet everyone will say halo, and I agree


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo
Gears of War
Metal Gear
Mario
Grand Theft Auto
Final Fantasy 
Sonic
Mortal Kombat

(not in any specific order)


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2009)

Mario. 

Just...fucking...mario.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 30, 2009)

Sims
Kingdom Hearts​Halo​


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7 tops the list, Metal Gear Solid, Kingdom Hearts and Fallout 3, which became very overrated (Almost every reviewer of the game most likely hasn't played the originals. People are even calling the Elder Scrolls series "A fantasy Fallout game)

Also I haven't really heard from Zelda/Link in a while, not since Twilight Princess came out really. I still play A Link to the Past on my GBA and it is still a great game.



Aquin said:


> and just about anything developed by Bungie.



Not really. Marathon was developed by Bungi and they don't give a flying fuck about it anymore, neither do most gamers. The guys who developed the port of Durandel had to fight to get it on the 360.


----------



## Envy (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm gonna be generic and also say Halo.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 30, 2009)

Final Fantasy


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

But but  but I like MGS


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 30, 2009)

Gears of war.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Gears of war.



i kinda agree... the game itself plays great and all but at its core its just a run of the mill shooter in brown and gunmetal gray 

i also agree about halo. its a good game but i really dont get whats so special about it =/ i played halo 3 on the 360 but it just felt like a normal FPS. sure, its a good one but the hero is just a random space marine again...

and metal gear... oh my >.> ive never seen such a twisted and badly written story that doesnt make any sense whatsoever! i mean its almost as bad as the resident evil story 

those games might be great and kinda the best the genres have to offer but i really dont get the hype about them...


----------



## Kuraggo (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo. The first was great, the series has gone downhill since.
Gears of War. The first was great, the second sucked.
Mario games. The only ones i really like are SMB 3 and Yoshi's Island.
Final Fantasy.
Gran Turismo.
Battlefield.
Pokemon.
Call of Duty.
Bethesda games, especially Fallout 3. 
Need for Speed.
Most fighting games.
Most RPG's.

I think that's about it.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 30, 2009)

EA Sports.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 30, 2009)

Mario 
And Madden


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

Sports game, Halo, Gears of War, and Fallout 3, to some extent oblivion if you can't mod it.

The thing is most people would say ANYTHING is overrated as long as it's popular.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

Anything that is popular. Not *JUST* Final Fantasy or Halo as near 100% of the posts will say. Because saying any series is worth every praise it gets is just *ASKING* for people to find it overrated. *Cough*MORROWIND*Cough*

Yes this includes most of Valve's titles as well. And Elder Scrolls. (Because whenever you're not utterly detesting one game for "Dumbing the series down" you're dry-humping another title in the series) And Fallout. And *gasp* System Shock.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo
Gears of War
Final Fantasy
Metal Gear Solid
EVERYTHING FROM TOM CLANCY


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> and metal gear... oh my >.> ive never seen such a twisted and badly written story that doesnt make any sense whatsoever! i mean its almost as bad as the resident evil story



I have to disagree with you I think the story is one of the best out there. But I think the Final Fantasy series is overrated even though I love the games (Well most of them) Halo way to overrated more so than FFVII ever was. The sims is just boring. Resident Evil is a little overrated as well


----------



## NukaXhownD (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> People are even calling the Elder Scrolls series "A fantasy Fallout game)



-snickersnicker- I never knew that. That's pretty... er, slow.  Teh moar I kno.

I'm gonna go with the cool kids and say Halo. >_>' I think Bioshock is just a little overrated as well.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anything that is popular. Not *JUST* Final Fantasy or Halo as near 100% of the posts will say. Because saying any series is worth every praise it gets is just *ASKING* for people to find it overrated. *Cough*MORROWIND*Cough*
> 
> *gasp* System Shock.



On the flipside I could also lament on Daggerfall. Since Youtubers do hype that game up quite well. Except like Morrowind, Daggerfall isn't for everyone.

System Shock is a game and it's sequel deserving of praise. I dunno why your commenting on it now since System Shock lost a LOT of it's fame and is now replicated in games like Bioshock.

Just because something is "popular" doesn't mean it didn't do something to earn that fame. I could say Marathon is overrated because Mac users and Aleph one admins talk about it. But it did DESERVE that fame. You might as well call a movie like "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly" overrated because a few people at HMV call it the best movie of all time.



Adrianfolf said:


> Halo way to overrated more so than FFVII ever was. The sims is just boring.



I have to disagree with you there. Final Fantasy VII actually made Square make crappy spin offs and contemplate making a remake to it. Something I originally thought was impossible. I think Halo is going to go through massive amounts of more prequels before they decide to do a remake. I find it very sad that Square practically ignores other Final Fantasy games. Ones like IX, just because they didn't sell as well as VII, VIII and X.

The Sims has over 15 millions copies shipped worldwide. Obviously people disagree with you.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 30, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> System Shock is a game and it's sequel deserving of praise. I dunno why your commenting on it now since System Shock lost a LOT of it's fame and is now replicated in games like Bioshock.



And it's that kind of stuff that leads to people not being impressed with it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo series, Madden series, Final Fantasy, Street Fighter, Assassin's Creed, Kingdom Hearts, etc.  



CryoScales said:


> Final Fantasy 7 tops the list,


  I'd say Final Fantasy 8 was the most over-rated Final Fantasy _game_, but Final Fantasy 7 has the most over-rated characters.  I always see polls on big forums (Gamefaqs, Gaia, etc) about how "uber" Cloud or Sephiroth was, but then people come around saying "Final Fantasy 8 was the best game ever!" and praise it for its story and all that.  Which is funny, because in both of those games everyone has about as much character as a wet tissue, and the story could be summed up in about two lines of text ("Crazy ex-soldier tries to kill planet and become god, amnesic ex-soldier tries to stop him", "Evil Sorcerer spawns time loop of domination & thwarting that Heroes help preserve").


----------



## Bambi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Bambi's Most Overrated*

*Volume One (FPS)*

*Halo*

*Reason*: Halo was by far one of the most well thought out shooters on the market at the time of it's release, but in comparison to other shooters on the market now it's scope is very limited. Now, while I considered it overrated, I don't necessarly consider it terrible, mediocre, or average -- it's QA team worked very hard on producing fine games for all three releases, and each one of the games had a huge quality improvement over the last.

*Good points?* Yes. Halo's forge and camera system might not be seen as unique to PC fanboys, but while they're using fraps to record their gaming sessions, wasting a huge amount of processing power in doing so, XBox Live / Halo Fanboys have a unique system that allows them to view recorded matches, share them, take screenshots from those matches, and make clips. While other games have had film capability, Halo 3 really took it to the next level.

*Bad points?* Halo's story had a lot of potential. Like all FPS protagonists at the time, you're main character was alone, and often times lost amid any number of mysteries to be found in the first game. However, it was in the answering of the mysteries and poor story development later on that ruined the experience. Instead of going for a thinking mans game, they switched levels, and simplified their layers of storyline into simple, direct-to-hollywood blocks that would easily be devoured by action hungry FPS-fans. Unfortunately, a drawback.

*Goldeneye*

*Reason:* Think of Goldeneye as Perfect Darks less than superior twin; even though Goldeneye came out first before Perfect Dark, and would essentially give the appropriate foreground for the latter, it was still considerabley mediocre despite hitting the markets earlier. 

So, why's Goldeneye overrated? No doubt, it's a classic. On the other hand, compared to other games whether they were directly related (successors to, or developed by the same company), or indirectly related (Dreamworks vs. Rare), some games still did whole elements better than Goldeneye. 

For example, the original Medal of Honor for the PSX did something opposite of Goldeneye. Instead of vaguely following the script of a movie (therefore requiring very little in the writing end of things, like Goldeneye), Medal of Honor helped to pioneer the over-done, re-used, and re-hashed World War II genre in the realm of FPS by creating original characters and situations (even though some similarities can be drawn to other movies, like a recently released Saving Private Ryan [at the time of it's release].)

In addition to this point, Goldeneye in comparison to other shooters at the time had terrible controls and a very poor refresh rate, despite being graphically superior to many shooters on the market; and it was these two points in of themselves that helped to turn off many people from the FPS market until it would develop itself much later.

*Good Points?* Excellent sound design, and a tank level that was awesome.

*Bad Points?* Several, but a series that's been heavily overrated -- much like Halo was for the XBox, Goldeneye was for the Nintendo 64; fans of each were just too taken by an experience that was unique, but in many ways overshadowed by just as atmospheric games (such as Duke Nukem 64, a later released Perfect Dark, and Doom 64.)

I'll add more if I can think of them.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 30, 2009)

World of Warcraft.

People say that it's your friends that make the game. Well. That being true, that could make any game entertaining.

The game by itself though.. I heard my friends playing and doing normal quests and complaining about how grindy they were (they aren't really.. especially by comparison to Ragnarok Online.. or any older MMO's levelling and questing reqs)

People can make a game out of throwing oranges at eachother in a grove and have fun.

Sooooo... WoW is the most overrated game right now. :^) People sure do love their treadmills.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo, MGS, Halo, Digimon, Halo, Duke Nukem, Halo, Halo, Halo...


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

Halo and The Sims series.

Command & Conquor went to shit once EA took over.

Oh yea...not really a game but Second Life. What fun is that?


----------



## TehSean (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Bambi's Most Overrated*



Bambi said:


> Think of Goldeneye as Perfect Darks less than superior twin; even though Goldeneye came out first before Perfect Dark, and would essentially give the appropriate foreground for the latter, it was still considerabley mediocre despite hitting the markets earlier.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



Nearly every sequel ever made built on their predecessors. You go on to criticize Goldeneye but not Perfect Dark for the shortcomings that appeared in *both games*. Frame rate is still an issue in Perfect Dark and the developers over-ambitiously included multiplayer features that would cause the game to be unplayable in spurts or unplayable entirely. It was even with the Memory Expansion accessory included that you could still enable enough bots or use the 'correct' weapons to cause certain visual effects to stack to the degree that the game runs worse than 007 ever had.

Both games were great and probably did more to revolutionize the shooter genre, as opposed to turn people off... with quirky, creative decisions as mediocre as "People like remote bombs" to, "be allowed hold a sniper rifle and a knife at the same time."

As for the controls? Well. All FPS games on console are morbidly aware that their controls are sluggish. At the time of the N64 though, nobody really cared. Turok's control schema was just as bad and the modern button layout of today was the alternative set up in the past.

Are you going to criticize Turok 1 because of Turok 2? No. Of course not. It doesn't really make sense except in the case of Starcraft and the Brood War expansion pack. The expansion content was originally planned on being in the main game, the units at least, but were split up into separate components to make it more lucrative. 

Halo is blatantly aware of this flaw, providing the player in online multiplayer with a degree of soft auto-aim that cannot be turned off to help the player maintain target.

So my point is: Goldeneye isn't overrated. It provided a unique flavor of multiplayer, a wide variety of missions, a massive arsenal of weapons, unlockable content, bonus content, secret content, an AI-editor, incredible cheat codes and was, according to you, an overrated game because of the limitations of the N64, which became blatantly apparent in their spiritual successor Perfect Dark, which was also a highly-praised game that was built on the hype of Goldeneye and rightly so. Those weren't games you wanted to just.. rent and try out.

Here's an overrated game. Modern example: Kane and Lynch

It was built almost entirely on marketing and proved to be a lackluster game. Its hype was manufactured. Why do I bring it up? Because Goldeneye is essentially Perfect Dark Version 1 in gameplay. Its hype was based on an actual experience from the effect of well over 8 million sold copies.

I still think it's hilarious that you criticize an old game in a series of games for being old. Let's make fun of Mario for not including the triple jump in Mario 64. What were those fools at Nintendo THINKING?! WHY DID PEOPLE LIKE THAT GAME ANYWAY?

SHINESPARKING WASNT SEEN IN THE FIRST METROID GAME, SO IT WAS CLEARLY OVERRATED.

It doesn't work that way, guy!!


----------



## TehSean (Aug 30, 2009)

Let's throw Fallout 3 in there, which a lot of older Fallout fans consider to be a watered down version of the universe.

Let's just ignore a lot of graphical errors and shortcomings and.. just forget to criticize the game at all. The followers in your 'party' couldn't be any less interesting. They could have spent less on Liam Neeson and more time on giving your followers personal quests and more dialogue and impact on your game by interrupting you when you're going to or after you make a decision during a quest dialogue.. Like.. say.. Kreia from the KOTOR series, or your other party members. Even Mass Effect gave you quests that enriched the members of your party. That is just ONE large example of how the game was overrated.

It was good, but not great. It was gritty, but it was soft as hell and really thin on dialogue when compared to its prequels.


..... 


Bioshock, I think, is also deserving of being called overrated. Again, for the same reason: Watered down successor to a game  ( HAH I MADE A FUNNY ), at the time, that was revolutionary in its own right.

Simplified gameplay reduces replay value. I played the game on Hard to extend the game as much as I could. I didn't have to use any "Hacking" perks until the late game. In System Shock 2, however, the game forced you to make hard decisions about your level pathing. I do appreciate that the game allowed you to get by on skill alone, but it's an RPG. My character has to play a role. The character must be somehow limited and the only limitation I really saw in the game was that I had a limit on the number of highly lethal super-powers I could carry at one time and then swap out at will while choosing only a couple to make a lot stronger.

Also, the game's story is oft criticized for having a nearly identical structure to SS2. Especially the mid-game plot twists.

They were both entertaining games, but much of it is owed to the fact that the new games market was in a creative drought at the time. So it lead to a lot of "Well, it's better than the Transformer game that came out" and other such phrases that had no merit.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Duke Nukem


Why criticize Duke Nukem? It's up there with Doom.

^TehSean I have to agree with all your points above. Except I have to criticize Turok 1 on being a cartoony simple FPS game meant for kiddies while Turok 2 expanded on it.


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's what I feel are overrated:
 -GTA: The "Freedom to do whatever you want" thing is fun...for the first twenty minutes.  Then, depending on how you play it, it becomes either A: A game with no direction, or B: A generic action title.
 -Final Fantasy: They try too hard to make everything look pretty, which causes people not to notice how boring a series it really is.
 -Persona: Played it for a good while, never saw the appeal.  Really quite boring, actually.  Don't understand what makes other people so obsessed with it.
 -Kingdom Hearts: Although, to be fair, Square-Enix isn't really entirely to blame for this one.
 -World of Warcraft: Spending six hours a day beating up little monsters for one bit of Experience at a time.  Ya-hoo.
And since you said "game series," which implies not just video games...
 -Warhammer: $200 for a set of little plastic figurines that you have to paint up yourself?  Think I'll pass.

And Halo isn't overrated.  It's about right in how rated it is: casual gamers eat it up.

...I can certainly see what Digitalpotato is saying.  This thread reeks of "I liked it before everyone else got their filthy hands on it!" nerd rage.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

GoldenEye is remembered fondly not because it was actually good (it wasn't that great at all), but because people had so much fun playing with their friends.

I played Final Fantasy IV once and, realising that I hate spent most of my time grinding, deciding that the series wasn't for me.


----------



## Slade (Aug 30, 2009)

Final Fantasy, by far. There's simply nothing as overrated.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 30, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> -Warhammer: $200 for a set of little plastic figurines that you have to paint up yourself?  Think I'll pass.


Ha... ha ha. Warhammer fans being happy about the hobby and giving GW praise... hilarious.  Next you'll tell me D&Ders were raving about the changes in 4th Edition, or Sonic fans are ecstatic with the most recent additions to the series. Oh!  Did the classic Dune fans tell you about how much they love Kevin J Anderson's most recent addition to the series?

The only over-rating of the GW hobbies comes from the staff.  "$82 Wyvern Sexy Sexy Model!  I'm going to buy like five of them, and so should you!"  Go into a local Games Workshop and say you play Orcs, I can almost promise you a Redshirt will try to sell you over $180 in merchandise if you play the "Durr I have money and am easily swayed" act.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 31, 2009)

Final Fantasy series and The Sims.


----------



## Envy (Aug 31, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Halo, MGS, Halo, Digimon, Halo, Duke Nukem, Halo, Halo, Halo...



....Wait, Digimon?
Who overrates the Digimon games? O__o 

The TV series I could being overrated, but I've never seen anyone raving about the games.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 31, 2009)

Envy said:


> ....Wait, Digimon?
> Who overrates the Digimon games? O__o
> 
> The TV series I could being overrated, but I've never seen anyone raving about the games.



Actually the only good Digimon game I saw was the original Digimon World on the PS1. Interestingly enough it predates the anime


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 31, 2009)

MGS, L4D (however good it is over rated), FF VII (other ones aren't so bad), HALO, And in general the 360 itself. The only thing that makes it better in my opinion is the Library.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 31, 2009)

Envy said:


> ....Wait, Digimon?
> Who overrates the Digimon games? O__o
> 
> The TV series I could being overrated, but I've never seen anyone raving about the games.



I do, I think a few of the games could have been a lot better with some refinement, but ultimately not that great as is.

That and the general ambiguity of about 95% of every aspect of the game.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 31, 2009)

TehSean said:


> They could have spent less on Liam Neeson



Your expecting Bethesda to learn from their mistakes? They replicated the same problem with Oblivion, by having celebrities voice only a few lines for certain characters and drain the precious amount of budget they had.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Bambi's Most Overrated*



TehSean said:


> Nearly every sequel ever made built on their predecessors. You go on to criticize Goldeneye but not Perfect Dark for the shortcomings that appeared in *both games*.


I can readily critize both.

My point was that Goldeneye *is* overrated, and I aimed to support that argument with several thinking points. Obviously, you didn't like it. :/



TehSean said:


> Both games were great and probably did more to revolutionize the shooter genre, as opposed to turn people off... with quirky, creative decisions as mediocre as "People like remote bombs" to, "be allowed hold a sniper rifle and a knife at the same time."


No, both games did more to enhance and expand the reach of FPS's for the console market, but it can be said that they had limited influence on other markets. However, my point was to highlight that both shooters are highly overrated, despite each having flaws or advantages other games did not. Each game has had an influence on their appropriate market, but I wonder if Goldeneye is slightly overrated in this case? In my opinion, it is, and you can thank the fans for that. 



TehSean said:


> Are you going to criticize Turok 1 because of Turok 2? No. Of course not.


Fortunately, that wasn't my logic.



TehSean said:


> So my point is: Goldeneye isn't overrated.


You sure? 

You're supporting reasons could be used for other games across a wide variety of console releases. We could go past tense and say that Wolfenstein 3D did all of those things, or we could say that Call of Duty 4 did all of those things and a hell of a lot moore.

Again, what was the point of my criticism? To many extents, Goldeneye is overrated. People are taking their first experience with a pretty good game no doubt, and inflating it to the point where they're incapable of giving other games their due respect. It is overrated, and in comparison to shooters today and than, some of what it does is done better elsewhere. 





TehSean said:


> It doesn't work that way, guy!!


Sure it does.

You just need to learn to wrap your head around it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 31, 2009)

Benn said:


> EVERYTHING FROM TOM CLANCY


The Rainbow 6 series and spin-offs was _fucking bitchin'_ until GRAW.
*>:{*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2009)

Halo.
Guitar Hero / Rockband.
DDR.
Kingdom Hearts.
WoW.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Bambi's Most Overrated*

Bambi, the idea is that it's unfair to draw a comparison between things that are far apart in time and space. :^)

>Quick Capsule: Obviously, being able to play Doom 3 on a gaming rig using a dual-core processor is better than the hardware Doom 3 was released unto. 
Are we going to blame the game on the market's technology at the time? No. Why would you? The game has very little to do with the market's tech and has to attempt to fit in with its often low ceiling. 

This is largely due to the limitations of technology, but more importantly due to the differences in cultural standards during the frame of time each event took place.

A lot of the arguments are coming back to "It was overrated because it was popular" without other reasoning. Just hammer away on the one-note drum.

Also, why are you even bringing up CoD 4? Do you see how *stupid* it is to even WANT to compare a game as old as Goldeneye (n64) to a XBOX-360 TITLE?

Every single comparison made is blamed on the console and not on the game itself.

ps: It's 'your' not 'you are'


You say things like "...that wasn't my logic" and "...it can be said" but a lot of things "can be said", but a lot of what you've shared doesn't really follow, and you actually think that comparing games that are two generations of console apart makes whole heapin helpin of sense.

Popularity doesn't instantly create an overrated game unless the game, during its era, is bad.
We can't bring up the obvious PC vs Console shooter debate because that's true of all shooters period. (Why can't we, I hear you whining: Because if that is supposed to be the point that makes 007 an overrated game, then it would have to be true or somewhat true of EVERY CONSOLE SHOOTER. Still don't get it? All of the FPS console games suffer from the same problem and it doesn't make sense to call something overrrrraaaatted if it's true of the entire genre it represents.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Street Fighter II


 Fixed.


DarkChaos said:


> Persona: Played it for a good while, never saw the appeal. Really quite boring, actually. Don't understand what makes other people so obsessed with it.


 What?

Persona isn't overrated, Maybe P4, But not P1-P3.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Fucking Sonic and PokÃ©mon.
And Halo.
Then Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts.
Guitar Hero.

Even though I liked Kingdom Hearts and still do like PokÃ©mon.  But Generations 1 and 2 of PKMN can't be beat by all of the new crap.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 31, 2009)

Slade said:


> Final Fantasy, by far. There's simply nothing as overrated.



Team Fortress 2. Morrowind. Basically, anything that people worship endlessly. (Not JUST the japanese stuff.)


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

Brawl. That game is so fucking broken.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 1, 2009)

Halo series... You can run, shoot, blow shit up and get pwn'd by a 13 year old with a negative verbal vocabulary far superior to yours... It's the same damn thing as every other first person shooter...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Bambi's Most Overrated*



TehSean said:


> Bambi, the idea is that it's unfair to draw a comparison between things that are far apart in time and space. :^)


No, it's not unfair -- because one of my original comparisons was between other shooters at the time (such as Medal of Honor on the PSX, or Quake II.) Remember, this is a discussion about video game's that are overrated, and I still believe that Goldeneye *is* heavily overrated.

Also? Quake II came out from the N64. :/ So, there goes your argument for a PC vs. Console flaw.


TehSean said:


> A lot of the arguments are coming back to "It was overrated because it was popular" without other reasoning. Just hammer away on the one-note drum.


Which is what I didn't do, but this is an attempt to poison the water-hole on your behalf.



TehSean said:


> Also, why are you even bringing up CoD 4?
> Every single comparison made is blamed on the console and not on the game itself.


No, I also blamed the game (see a complaint about controls for instance), and lack of originality (see my complaint concerning the games storyline.)





TehSean said:


> You say things like "...that wasn't my logic" and "...it can be said" but a lot of things "can be said", but a lot of what you've shared doesn't really follow, and you actually think that comparing games that are two generations of console apart makes whole heapin helpin of sense.


Really?

I compared it to Medal of Honor on the PSX -- you seemed to have overlooked that to convenience your argument (because you obviously think Goldeneye was a gem of a game. It was, but other shooters out there seemed to be overshadowed by it's performance.) Why you're attepting to defend it against me is beyond my understanding, but it still hasn't shaken my personal belief that Goldeneye is overrated.



TehSean said:


> Popularity doesn't instantly create an overrated game unless the game, during its era, is bad.


Really?

You can't have your cake and eat it too, y'know. 

Also, overrated means that something, though good or bad, either: a. still had many flaws to be considered, or b. offered much of the same content or features that other games had already provided. Goldeneye was both; questions, comments? Keep writing until you're blue in the face, Goldeneye was still in my book an overrated game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Persona isn't overrated, Maybe P4 and Innocent Sin, But not P1, Eternal Punishment, and P3.



Fixed. 

I see waaaaaaayy too many people who're going Ga-Ga over Innocent Sin and acting like Eternal Punishment doesn't exist cause this seems to cancel Katsuya, Ulala, and Baofu allll out.








:/


----------



## TehSean (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Bambi's Most Overrated*

Well. Just so you know. You don't make sense.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 1, 2009)

This is pretty much a reiteration of everyone else's list.

- Final Fantasy (Especially that blasted Compilation)
- Kingdom Hearts
- Super Smash Bros.
- Metal Gear Solid
- Halo
- Super Mario
- The Sims.
- The Legend of Zelda (OoT)
- Sonic (Adventure)

Oddly enough I like games from most of those franchises.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII, obviously, evry Mario Party after the 1st one, The Sims on GBA, the new Sonics, the new LoZs, Metal Gear.. in short, evry popular game's a bit overated, while almost unknown games tend to be the best


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy VII, obviously, evry Mario Party after the 1st one, The Sims on GBA, the new Sonics, the new LoZs, Metal Gear.. in short, evry popular game's a bit overated, while almost unknown games tend to be the best




....Wait a sec...

....You were ACTUALLY ALLOWED To like Mario Party or The Sims on GBA?!? Last person who said they even glanced at Mario Party was burned with dry ice by the fan haters!


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 2, 2009)

Halo
Gears of War
Metal Gear Solid
Final Fantasy
Halo
Halo
and more Halo


----------

